# Kayak war on buckeye



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, I know we all met up and caught some fish yesterday but I didn't really get any name to screen names. Just post on here what yak you were in and name!? Thanks!
I was in the camo field and stream sik with red jacket, name is kyle, I'm on team 2.
I know yak-on and josh but didn't get to meet you other guys really...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Whats up kyle. Its chase, Im on team 2 also. I was in green yak and my buddy was n my boat. Had a blast yesterday, caught prolly 25 fish in same 2 foot square spot back there. Going back up to buckeye Wednesday with another friend to try to find some more 12 inchers. Can't lie I've been looking for a rig like you was using yesterday, looked pretty good for where we were fishing. Got three I need to submit for team 2. I live in zanesville if you plan on making it out sometime let me kno I'm game.


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

whats up guys had a good time yesterday caught some nice fish however that 12 in. mark has bested me again wasn't for the lack of tryin though oh well maybe next time. Name is Josh i was in the orange WS Ride 115, Chase were u the guy who let me borrow the rope for an anchor I sure appreciated that it helped. Kyle your going to have to teach me how to shoot those docks like you were doin that was pretty slick.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

No I was bigger guy on green future beach sit inside. Mike was in red perception and Travis was in camo and guy with weird laugh was just my buddy from work on my boat. I'm so with u on shooting those docks trying to find similar rig now.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Didnt make it to buckeye this weekend, but I put in around 12 hours of fishing this weekend with 0 points to show for it. Had a SM 14 and some change. I squeezed his tail together and he made the 15 inch requirement, but just couldnt make him 15 other wise .


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry bout that I've never been good with names it'll take 3-4 more outings for me to get it right lol thanks for the rope travis if that is right. What kinda setup are you thinking about getting for "shooting" chase?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea, that was first time seing them in action. I looked briefly on bass pro at work at some but don't really know what to look for other than reading reviews.( I have 25$ gift card from Xmas still) any suggestions? Also since we don't really have phone #'s yet if u or anyone wanting to get out let me kno.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Just got done at farm pond caught prolly 15 crappie measuring 10.5 and another 10 gills between 7 and 8. Frustrating!!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

When you said shooting, did you mean shooting docks like what I was doing? If so I can recomend some set ups

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

No problem any time I can help a fellow team member out I will .


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah kyle if you could give me some advise on some shooting rigs that would be great I think chase is also looking for one so any help would be great. I think i am going to make a run to BPS tomorrow with a buddy would like to pick one up while I'm there.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I usd a 7ft sams super sensitive by b n m with a shimano sedona and 4lb hi-vis vicious line. If you go to buckeye outdoors as well, they sell a rod called b n m sharpshooter, it is specifically made for dock shooting. I slayed em today, all fish came shooting docks too. If any one wants to go out and I can help ya shoot some docks, let me know!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

Just checked the weather other than tomorrow this week looks like its goin to be a good one I'll be out several times this week in the mornings cause of my work schedule can't go in the evenings but if anyone can get out from around 9am till about 2 let me know.


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info KW


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Well my bray is Friday so Friday night sat morn I'm fishing !also any members wanna join sat night u can were going out . Also I'll be hitting the evenings through the week as much as possible .


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

turtlesoup said:


> Yeah kyle if you could give me some advise on some shooting rigs that would be great I think chase is also looking for one so any help would be great. I think i am going to make a run to BPS tomorrow with a buddy would like to pick one up while I'm there.


I went to BPS on Sat.. What a mistake. It was packed. They were having some type of special, but, honestly, I did not see anything marked very special. Everything there I can buy at Gander, or Buckeye Outdoors. I seriously doubt I'll be making another trip to BPS. I probably will go to Cabelas again though. Dont know if that is any closer or not to you.

If you have time, stop in at Jungle Jims and check out the tank of LM Bass they sell. Wife and I actually spent more time at Jungle Jims than BPS....and it was by my choice!


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got back from BPS it was the second time there this year first time got some good deals on crappie tubes but this time mostly was just to ride along with my buddy who was buying a new yak but you are right didn't see any deals this time. Never have been to jungle jims but have heard lots about it i will have to check it out some time.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Leaving Zanesville at 7am headed to buckeye if anyone interested be there around 830.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Love2kayak said:


> Leaving Zanesville at 7am headed to buckeye if anyone interested be there around 830.


Til when?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Prolly leaving around 3


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

We really need to work on the pictures. I noticed a lot of the fish posted dont even have any type of tape in the picture, and most of the ones that do, you cant see the tape numbers, it is taken from the wrong end of the tape, or its wrinkled up and you cant judge the length anyways. 

Team one would have 110 points which would put us up to 6th place, yet none of the points are accepted yet and that may be the reason. Just sayin.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Well all I've spent is 2$ on tape for paddle bc I was under the assumption that we eventually were getting some measuring boards from wwh. Fished buckeye from 10-330 today with mike, caught plenty of fish but no keepers for kayak wars. Wasn't as hot as sat it seemed(fishing not weather). I also have a 18 inch suageye from Friday night to submit still.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I submitted as pair of 12s yesterday, man I thought they were in fire yesterday, we caught about 50 in 2 hours

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never been to Buckeye and would love to get some of them there slap happy crappies. PM me if your going this weekend. I have an appointment on Saturday that may mess up my availability, but I am game Sunday and Friday afternoon. 

Way to go Big K Waller, that is some sweet action!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I am trying to get out of a party tomorrow so I can head to the lake and meet up with the group. Not sure if I am out of it yet or not but if so I am in. 

If I am " allowed " to go I would be there earlier in the day just to make the most out of the whole day, till dark thirty. 

I will keep you posted. 

Besides that not sure where the fellas are getting the crappie at , I havent been out to buckeye yak fishing at all ... So maybe they can send some PM's. 

Alright back to Mircoprocessor Interfacing .. YAH!!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well I got out of it, " I ended up being right that it was going to be a girls night" , So I am headed off to Buckeye as soon as a post this. Any of the yakers going to be out there? Not sure where I am going yet, I think I will get that information on the way there " thanks Yakon". I will check the site once I arrive , or you can shoot me a txt/call 614 5518235 names Larry. 

I will be wearing a red OFG shrit! 

I may stay all night out there and hti up the lake in the morning as well, that is also unknown as of right now, depends on a few factors first. 

Cya on the water!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Good luck to you all. I was there most of the day and no one was catching anything. I am surprised I was even able to catch a rock and a tree branch.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yeah got there just as a little green boat was pulling out and they said they had no luck. I was there 6 ish hours with only a few bites to show for it. Oh well it was nice to be out.

Water temp almost got to 60 deg, and visiblity was N/A today. 

Threw white jig with 3 inch white twister tail, jointed rapala, x-rap, jig & pig, green crappie jig under a bobber, and white spinnerbait. Hits came on the both of the rapala baits.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I went out there for the night bite:S Thought I would get off work @2, more like 4:45, go figure. Not a big fan of the scene there, much rather be somewhere with more scenery. 
But at least I got my line wet. Must catch fish! Lookin' to go tomorrow and Sunday, hit me up.


----------

